# Ostermontag



## Pan (27. März 2002)

So, bevor das hier in Vergessenheit gerät:

Wie siehts mit ner *gemütlichen* Alt-Herren-Runde aus??!

Moorteufel und Kollega haben ja nun abgesagt - und der Rest:

-Iksus?
-Brice?
-Rabbit
-Hattrick?
-Foxi?

Ja?!! Wie lange, wie weit, wie hoch, wie schwierig??


Für die Jungs mit aufkeimenden Downhill-Ambitionen und ungestillten Sturzgelüsten kann man bequem ein paar (diesmal aber wirklich heftige!!!) Trail-Passagen als Alternativstrecke einbinden während der Rest halt den Chickenway fährt.


----------



## Brice (27. März 2002)

... aber was ist für dich eine "gemütliche Alt-Herren-Runde"?.

Hätte schon Interesse, aber bin in Hameln nicht online. Da muß ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Gruß aus Mainz

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (27. März 2002)

Moin alter Haudegen 

Mal sehen, wie's meiner Zerrung im Lendenbereich am Sonntag geht. Leider hat sich mein Muskelkater vom letzten WE in diesem Bereich als eine Leichte Zerrung entpuppt 
War wohl doch ein wenig viel am letzten Wochenende. Also noch mehr Training 
Also legt doch die Startzeit bitte auf 11:00h, besser 11:30h, so daß wir "Kurzentschlossenen" uns ggf. noch einklincken können.

Danke, Gruß
Harry


----------



## Pan (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brice _
> *... aber was ist für dich eine "gemütliche Alt-Herren-Runde"?.
> *



35-50 km, 3-4,5 Std Fahrzeit (incl. Pausen), 500-700 hm, AVS 15 km/h. Startzeit nicht vor 11:00 Uhr!!

Bei Interesse hier meine Handy-Nr.: 0177-7758219.


----------



## Hattrick (27. März 2002)

Hallo allerseits
Ich liege z.Zt wg. "Virusinfektion" flach. (im Urlaub krank  ) Mit anderen Worten: Ich kann mich nur leichtbekleidet, jederzeit zum Sprint bereit, in unmittelbarer Nähe zum WC aufhalten. Ich hoffe bis Freitag (Testfahrt) wieder fit zu sein ... so dass es  Montag klappen müßte.

Wenn das Wetter sonnig ist würde ich allerdings eher den Süntel als den Deister ansteuern.

PAN war Samstag abend nicht irgendetwas in Pohle, oder habe ich den Voicemitschnitt aus dem Felsenkeller falsch gedeutet ?


----------



## Pan (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *PAN war Samstag abend nicht irgendetwas in Pohle, oder habe ich den Voicemitschnitt aus dem Felsenkeller falsch gedeutet ?  *



Jajaja!!! Ab 14:00 Uhr bei mir wurde mir mitgeteilt...zwangloses Sit-in ...damit die, die zum Osterfeuer wollen, auch das noch mitnehmen können.... 

Wieso Süntel? Ich mein, mir egal, nur Interessehalber...

Und "Gute Besserung"!!


----------



## Rabbit (27. März 2002)

@Hattrick: Gute Besserung auch von mir 
Hast Du mal wieder zulange mit dem Krankheitssimulator rumgespielt? 


> Wieso Süntel? Ich mein, mir egal, nur Interessehalber...


@PAN: Hattrick hat wohl die Hoffnug, der Süntel sei bei sonnigem Wetter nicht so dicht "besiedelt" wie der Deister oder er hat einfach völlig uneigennützig an uns Nord-Norddeutsche gedacht, die eben den Süntel bisher nur im Nebel kennen  

Vielleicht sehen wir uns,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (27. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Hattrick: Gute Besserung auch von mir
> Hast Du mal wieder zulange mit dem Krankheitssimulator rumgespielt?
> 
> ...




Habe wohl mit was anderem und zu lange rumgespielt ... hat unangenehme minus 4 Kilo in 3 Tagen gebracht.  

Genauso ist es: Ostermontag im Deister, bei schönem Wetter wird es voll. Eigentlich egal, das getränkeholen dauert nur etwas länger. Fahren wir also im Deister, Treffpunkt Feggendorf DPP ?


----------



## foxi (27. März 2002)

Da es nun mit mir und der Tour durchn Harz am Karfreitag nichts wird, werd ich mal den Ostermontag in Augenschein nehmen Wenn ich genaueres weiss, werde mich melden.


----------



## Iksus (28. März 2002)

Hi Pan,

hatte die letzten Tage bischen Stress, deshalb hab ich mich nicht gemeldt.

Mit dem Montag sollten wir beibehalten. Wenn es nach mir geht nicht so weit, da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht im Deister gefahren bin (schäm). Tja da hat man so etwas wie den Deister vor der Tür und dann das...

Gruss
Kristian


----------



## Pan (31. März 2002)

So, wer mit will:

Abfahrt bei mir ca. 10 Uhr. Anschl. holen wir Hattrick in Lauenau ab und fahren zum Nienstedter Pass. Ankunft dort 11:00-11:30 Uhr.

Iksus, da könnten wir uns treffen und von da aus ne lockere Rund drehen...

...also bis morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (31. März 2002)

leider bin ich net dabei , morgen ist Famaly-Radeln angesagt 15km gemütlich zur Schwiegermutter dann Kaffee &Kuchen usw. Warscheinlich kann ich aber nächstes WE.


----------



## Iksus (31. März 2002)

Jau das klingt doch gut. Ich meine natürlich das mit unserer Tour und nicht Foxi's familiy-radeln.

@Pan wollen wir uns direkt am Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß treffen (dann fahr ich da mit dem Wagen hin) oder auf der Strecke, ich fahre nämlich normalerweise über Hohenbostel in den Deister...?


----------



## Pan (31. März 2002)

Tour kurz mal umgeschmissen! Gut, dass wir flexibel sind! 

Is ja noch besser!!! Dann fahren wir quasi unsere Single-Trail-Hausrunde - ihr Hamburger erinnert euch??!! Oktober 2001??!! Walhalla=Pan´s Treppe!! 

Schade, schade, schade, oder seid ihr jetzt doch noch dabei?

So, jetzt wieder zu Dir, Iksus:

Entweder Du keuchst zur Kreuzbuche hoch (wir sind dann etwa 10:45-11:00 Uhr da), oder wir nehmen noch den schönen Trail oberhalb der Heisterburg entlang nach Hohenbostel runter (3,5 km, hmmm*leckerleckerzungeschnalz*)und treffen uns an der Walhalla (wäre dann `ne viertel Stunde später) - ich wäre für Walhalla!!!

Oder Du fährst halt mit uns wieder ab 

Anschl. Deisterrand lang zum NFV-Heim, hoch zum Nordmannsturm, tja und dann sehen wir weiter, denke ich...


----------



## Iksus (31. März 2002)

Tja dann nehm ich doch mal Walhalla. Die Strecke zur Kreuzbuche rauf liegt zwar auf meiner kurzen Hausrunde, aber nur damit ich mit euch wieder runter fahren kann... 

O.K. dann so um 11:15 bei Walhalla.


----------



## Rabbit (1. April 2002)

Schade schade,
das hört sich wirklich lecker an ...

... nur leider geht's noch nicht wieder. Und das bei dem super Wetter. Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, wie es ist, bei dem Wetter nicht auf's Bike zu kommen.

... werde mich wohl auch die nächsten Wochen noch schonen müssen, damit ich wenigstens zur Harztour wieder fit bin!
Also, viel Spass heute und dreht 'ne Gedenkrunde für mich  

Bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## foxi (1. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *... werde mich wohl auch die nächsten Wochen noch schonen müssen, damit ich wenigstens zur Harztour wieder fit bin!
> Also, viel Spass heute und dreht 'ne Gedenkrunde für mich *


kann ich nachempfinden (hatte letztes Jahr sone mist Knieprobleme) Es gibt wohl nichts ärgerlicheres wie wenn einen die Gesundheit nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Du machst es  genau richtig und kurierst dich erst mal aus, auch wenns einen schwerfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (2. April 2002)

ich habe seit einer woche rückenprobleme und das bei dem wetter 
eine kleine tour konnte ich gestern aber fahren 
aber vorsicht ist die mutter der porzelankiste, erst richtig auskurieren und dann mit neuen kräften zuschalgen.


grüße aus dem eichsfeld


michael


----------



## Gerrit (2. April 2002)

Moin!

Wenn ihr auch son Wetter hattet, wie wir hier oben, muß die Ostertour wohl echt Knaller gewesen sein (oder auch nicht wegen der Spazier-Fuzzies...) 
Leider habe ich im Moment echt NULL Zeit, in 2 Wochen muß ich aus der Wohnung raus und in den Container gezogen sein (haha, da sollte ich noch BB-cams reinhängen zwecks Bafög-Aufbesserung   )
Und denn geht das hier richtig ab.... Ich werd' mal 'n paar Fotos posten vom Mobilheimtransport, der leider durchgebrochenen Ladefläche des Tiefladers.... Darf man echt keinem erzählen was wir hier fabrizieren.
Aber wenn's denn ersma richtig chaotisch ist hier kann ich mich ja auch mal unauffällig Richtung Deister verdrücken   !

Bis denn,
Gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2002)

Schön auch mal wieder was von dir zu hören, hoffentlich sehen wir auch mal bald wieder was von dir 


> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Aber wenn's denn ersma richtig chaotisch ist hier kann ich mich ja auch mal unauffällig Richtung Deister verdrücken   !
> *


Komm doch über Himmelfahrt (Anfang Mai) einfach mit in den Harz 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16748

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (3. April 2002)

Na ja, angefangen hat es eigentlich ja schon Karfreitag mit goilstem Wetter, rd. 70km/1100hm, aber das steht in einem anderen Forum...

Samstag dann ab 14:00 Uhr verhaltenes Saufen, dass sich nachfolgend im Verlaufe des parallel stattfindenden Osterfeuers zu einem mittelschweren Gelage ausweitete und sich bis 01:30 hinzog...

...Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr gaaanz langsames 35-km-Süntel-Biken ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter mit trotz des wiederum sonnigen Wetters leichten Schüttelfrostanfällen und partiellen Lähmungserscheinungen...

...und Montag dann in alter Frische im wesentlichen unsere Single-Trail-Tour vom letzten Jahr:

Wetter bedeckt, Temperatur kühler als an den Vortagen
Start 10:15 Uhr bei mir zusammen mit Rainer, abholen Hattricks in Lauenau, rauf zur Kreuzbuche, Singletrail oberhalb der Heisterburg vorbei zu soner komischen Treppe runter und weiter zur Walhalla. Hier Treffen mit IBC-Iksus um 11:15Uhr. Weiter zum NFV-Verbandsheim und diese fiese Steigung rauf bis zu einer Schutzhütte, parallel zum Kammweg weiter, dann nochmal heftig rauf zum Nordmannsturm. Pause. Highspeed-Downhill (Vmax 63 km/h) und sich anschließende Singletrail-at-its-best-Abfahrt wieder zum Verbandsheim. Rauf Richtung Kamm und -ohh je- welch unglaublicher Frevel...den 2km-Trail, den wir jetzt abfahren wollten gibts nicht mehr  ...alles plattgemacht, zerwühlt  verbreitert und zerfurcht von Forstfahrzeugen...ich hätte kotzen können vor lauter Wut!!!

Also weiter rauf zum Fernsehturm, von da zur Kreuzbuche, weiter Richtung Heisterburg, kurz vorher Iksus Richtung Hohenbostel verabschiedet und einen Super-Trail runter nach Feggendorf abgesurft. Locker ausrollen bis zu Hattrick, Pils zischen, Fluppe ziehen und nach Hause rollen...

45km/860 Hm.


----------



## Hattrick (3. April 2002)

jau, hat richtig Spass gemacht.
ist in der Tat erschreckend wie einige Leute den Wald zugerichtet haben. Nicht einmal 10000 Biker wären im Stande ähnliche Schäden zu verursachen...

Am Tag davor habe ich festgestellt, dass mein HT-Rahmen einen Riss an einer "Sattelstrebenschweissnaht" hat  und nun zum Garantie - Rahmentausch ist. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht zu lange, liebe Firma Univega! sonst muß mir ich irgendwo ein Leih-Bike organisieren. Immerhin habe ich nun ein akzeptables Budget für ein Fully genehmigt gekommen, doch auch die haben Lieferzeiten. Hoffentlich bekomme ich wenigstens eines bis zum Harzmeeting, sonst kann ich das knicken


----------



## Pan (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Hoffentlich bekomme ich wenigstens eines bis zum Harzmeeting, sonst kann ich das knicken  *



Nääähh, nix gibts!!! Wenn allle Stricke reißen nimmste mein Univega - mit der Marke kennste Dich doch aus...


----------

